# what does it mean when...



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

...the space between the low e and a strings is more than between the a and the d strings? Wasn't always like that.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

huh...???...are you talking about drop d tuning...???...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

i think he means string spacing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

blurr said:


> Wasn't always like that.



wow, i can't imagine what could change that distance that you wouldn't immediately notice. did it jump out of the slot on the nut or the bridge? 
is there a chunk missing somewhere?


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

I did mean the physical space between the strings. The strings have not come out of the slot/nut/bridge. There isn't any chunks missing either. I've just picked up the guitar after two weeks of being sick and it just sat there for that time. It isn't a lot of space but maybe about 2mm or so. Maybe that is the way it was built. I am fairly new to guitar. Should I be concerned?
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would (if it were me) ask the guys in the luthier section. there is alot of talent there, if those guys can't help you, we're *ALL DOOMED*

 best of luck


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's camera time. It sounds like something has moved.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm gonna assume that it's an acoustic guitar...on an electric...such as a strat...the bridge pieces...can and will...shift side-to-side making string spacing uneven...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*WEll now*

That does kind of seem highly unlikely for the strings to change position unless the saddle has a chip or break in it causing the string to stay in the wrong position, so check your saddle and if it doesn't have something holding the string in the wrong position then it was always like that, oh and in case any body didn't tell you I do believe your Yamaha is actually a Dreadnought and not a Jumbo as you thought it was.Ship


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello y'all and thanks.
Carefully inspected and nothing is chipped, moved, yadda yadda
but whomever put the strings on the guitar (the Cort, I can't play the Yamaha its too big) did not set them right. All fixed up now. whew. I was worried.
Thank you everyone for your comments.
And I appreciate the confirmation that the Yamaha is a Dreadnought. Finally I know for sure. Thanks Ship.

Cheers


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

blurr said:


> ...the space between the low e and a strings is more than between the a and the d strings? Wasn't always like that.


Hi, Guys,

When they make guitars the spacing on the nut is usually set up to give more space between the lower strings than the higher strings because of the bass strings thicker diameter.

It's to simulate an even related spacing between strings of different diameter and make it easier to get a clear note without rubbing against the next string.

Newf


----------

